# How hard is Solvang century



## waterobert

Hi! It is going to be my first century ride and I am wondering how difficult it is. On the scale 1-10 with 10 being the hardest how would you rate Solvang? Thanks for any input.


----------



## roadfix

I rate the Solvang Century a 7 on my century difficulty scale according to my fitness level.

YMMV according to YOUR fitness level. For you, without having done any century rides, you have nothing to compare this ride against so my 7 means absolutely nothing to you.

This ride is more difficult than some but easier than some other local century rides out there.


----------



## JSR

Roadfix has it about right. There's nothing particularly difficult about Solvang once you have your head around the 100-mile thing. There is a little climb at about mile 80 that will test you, and there is one right after the last rest top. That one messes with your head because you get to stand there at the rest stop watching everyone groan up the hill.

Go for it. It's totally doable.

JSR


----------



## waterobert

Thanks for the help. How long are those climbs? I thought that solvang was pretty flat, nothing more than 5 deg climbs!


----------



## Retro Grouch

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/-solvang/260762879866


----------



## roadfix

What can potentially make this ride somewhat miserable is the rain. It has rained on this ride many times and often during parts of the ride.


----------



## Retro Grouch

*Since you asked*



roadfix said:


> What can potentially make this ride somewhat miserable is the rain. It has rained on this ride many times and often during parts of the ride.


Here's my *EPIC FAIL* Solvang Century story:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=560071&postcount=37


----------



## cwg_at_opc

Retro Grouch said:


> Here's my *EPIC FAIL* Solvang Century story:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=560071&postcount=37


sounds like the Ojai Century last year for me. rain and 40 degree temps chilled me
enough to short the ride into the _Ojai Approximately 80 mile ride_

i'm planning on Solvang for this year too - i hope i know better this year since
Solvang is earlier than Ojai and i have more appropriate clothes. all i need this year
is a bigger Camelbak-style pack that i can carry my warm clothes as i strip them off...

to the OP - Hill repeats.


----------



## fast ferd

I rode that same '06 Solvang in the hail as Retrogrouch. Friggin insanity.

So, yeah, if it doesn't rain, it can get very cold. Come prepared.

An easy century is the Palm Springs one in Feb. I'd give that one a 3. So Solvang deserves a 7, just because of some climbing and wind and cold. And I've managed to do it a few times at a fast pace. If you go in with poor fitness, even the flattest century can be a 10. 

If you're sly, you can book your hotel in Santa Maria, stopping there at the halfway point to drop off bulky things and reload.

Good luck.


----------



## sometimerider

Retro Grouch said:


> http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/-solvang/260762879866


Hmm, per that page, the steepest "climb" is 2%. If so, the climbing is about as easy as it gets.


----------



## JSR

The two climbs I mentioned are modest. I dunno - .5 to .75 miles at 6% or so - something like that. It's that they come after 80 miles in the saddle and a long grind up Foxen Canyon. 

Once again, totally doable. 

JSR


----------



## mohair_chair

waterobert said:


> Hi! It is going to be my first century ride and I am wondering how difficult it is. On the scale 1-10 with 10 being the hardest how would you rate Solvang? Thanks for any input.


I've done solvang seven times, and like roadfix, I'd rate it a 7. A lot depends on your fitness level (it comes early in the year) and on the weather (it can get cold, wet, and windy). I first did it in 1998, I think, when it went onto Vandenberg AFB.

Most of the climbing comes in the last 20 miles, so if you have to make sure you don't burn all your matches before then. Foxen Canyon seems flat, but it's most definitely not. 

I always knew leaving the Santa Maria airport how well I was going to finish. Ideally, you'll get into a group for the 15 mile leg into the airport, so you can share the load. That's usually the windiest section.

One thing about Solvang is that it always starts off freezing, but usually it warms up to a beautiful day. Don't dress too warm. Wear arm warmers, knee warmers, etc., that you can remove, because I've done it many times where it was 40 degrees at the start, and 80 degrees at the finish.


----------



## lesper4

An easy century is the tourdepalmsprings.com but it may be a bit far for you.


----------



## waterobert

I was going to do palmsprings century, however I don't think I am ready for century ride yet. The longest distance I drove was 52 miles last Saturday. I am hoping that once I get to 75-80 miles rides I should be ready for the real thing. Should I train more and wait for the next one?Thanks for your input.


----------



## Hollywood

waterobert said:


> I was going to do palmsprings century, however I don't think I am ready for century ride yet. The longest distance I drove was 52 miles last Saturday. I am hoping that once I get to 75-80 miles rides I should be ready for the real thing. Should I train more and wait for the next one?Thanks for your input.


try it! There's a rest stop in La Quinta at about the 75 mile mark. Take some ibuprofen there and keep going 

I've done it twice, both times on fixed gear. It's a very flat course and sorta un-scenic from the middle onwards. Probably won't be doing it again for those reasons, but don't let that stop you...its a nice achievement. 

Really looking forward to trying Solvang this year. Also fixie


----------



## mpapet

Solvang is a tough first century just because you have to do a mentally tough climb into the finish. Meaning, you have to manage your efforts pretty carefully so there's something left on the end. Without some previous experience managing effort over a long distance, it can be a bad experience.

I'm not saying don't do it. If you do ride it, then don't race pace the first 40 or so miles. Please, talk to people. Not enough socializing on that ride.


----------



## JSR

waterobert said:


> I am hoping that once I get to 75-80 miles rides I should be ready for the real thing. Should I train more and wait for the next one?


That's exactly the training technique I use. Ride several times a week, making sure my Saturday ride increases to the point I can ride 75-80 miles before the century. 

Along the way you'll learn about the clothing and tools necessary to do the deed. Life's full of challenges, large and small. 

JSR


----------



## lesper4

The longest distance I did before my first century was 68 at Cruisin the Conejo with 2500 ft of climbing. Then my century was the cool Breeze with 2500 ft of climbing and I had no issues. You still have a month to train for Palm Springs.


----------



## lesper4

Hollywood said:


> and sorta un-scenic from the middle onwards.


Really? I guess that is just a matter of opinion. I have never seen a sight that is un-scenic in the desert.


----------



## Hollywood

lesper4 said:


> Really? I guess that is just a matter of opinion. I have never seen a sight that is un-scenic in the desert.


you must have had your eyes closed thru Thermal  

that, or you were too preoccupied looking down at all the cracks in the asphalt


----------



## lesper4

I havent done the 100 there, I am going to this year. I have heard it is bumby. Too bumby not too do it is what some cyclery connection people said. If the scenery is bad just look towards the mountains they will probebly be covered with snow after next week just like last year.

Edit: Back on topic of Solvang now


----------



## waterobert

Thank you all for encouragement. I don't think I will be ready for Palm Springs. Last Saturday I did 52 mile ride and it took me until Thursday to recover from it. I should probably start taking vitamins and supplements to reduce recovery time.


----------



## atpjunkie

*it isn't bad*

here's my noob century tip
eat / take gels / drink on the clock not on how you feel
for centuries take a Gel or blocks every 40 -50 minutes, a bar every 2 hrs. stop for some lunch. drink often but not crazed
too many folks don't take in any (or enough) calories and bonk huge at around mile 85 making the final 15 a slog for survival
If it is cold/rainy, eat more


----------



## Marcus75

*Solvang is not the easiest Century*

For me its a 8 because it has majority of the climbs toward the end of the century so it will really test your endurance. Yeah Tour De Palm Springs is the way to go if this is your first century! 

Thanks
Marcus


----------



## waterobert

Thanks Matcus! I wanted to do Palms Springs century but at that particular weekend I have to work. Solvang is scaring me,but with five more weeks of training I should be able to make it or not LOL. What do you think I should focus my training on? Long rides low average speed, or shorter rides (25 miles) but close to my max speed?Thanks


----------



## Marcus75

*Definately Doable!*

One thing about Palm Spring is that it gets hot in the afternoon and that saps your energy. 

Its fully supported century (sag/rest stop). So its doable, the key is reloading with foods/drinks constantly during the century.

Everyone is different in their training. What I do is I ride for 25 miles per ride above average effort. Short burst of max speed (20 sec) seems to be helping also. This will be my 5th Solvang...This is one of the better century out there.


----------



## Fsharp3

I did Solvang as my first century in 2007. (So it is doable).

The first 20 miles are nice and not very tough. If you are hurting by the first SAG stop you should switch to the 50 mile route and try the 100 next year. 

My training was 10-20 miles, 2-3 days a week with an additional weekend ride of 40-80 miles. I concentrated on my endurance & speed and not enough on hill.

I was under prepared for the ride. 
The section between the 3rd and 4th SAG stop were the hardest for me (maybe not physically but mentally). 
The section between stops 4 and 5 were beautiful but a slight incline the whole way. (The slight incline sucks the strength and a saw a lot of bike-walkers).
Stop 5 to the finish looks intimidating because of "The Wall" and the stories I'd heard of it ... I thought "The Wall" was weak and enjoyed the rest of the ride.

If I were you I would focus on Long Rides and Hills ... and I mean at the same time.


----------



## Hairy Palms

I've done well over a 100 centuries and I can't see rating Solvang so high. I'd say at the most a 5 based primairly on the elevation of the ride. I love this century and it was the first one I ever did with not to much training as I was mostly training for the LA marathon which I did 6 days before this ride. I had some very sore knees but it was worth it as this is a beautiful ride. Start early and keep a slower pace in the beginning. Try to work with some pace lines and don't be shy about grabbing a wheel to draft off of. Good luck, you'll enjoy it ( as long as the weather isn't that bad).


----------



## waterobert

I am doing it! At mile 81 look for a dead biker with exploded heart! Bib #2212 LOL


----------



## cwg_at_opc

eh. i've been sick with bronchitis for the past week and-a-half(relapse) and have not
ridden much over the past month+(sick and what-not).

not sure how far i'm going to get. look for a guy on a tri-bike and an RBR Lounge jersey
- bib #1501


----------



## Marcus75

*That Sucks!*



cwg_at_opc said:


> eh. i've been sick with bronchitis for the past week and-a-half(relapse) and have not
> ridden much over the past month+(sick and what-not).
> 
> not sure how far i'm going to get. look for a guy on a tri-bike and an RBR Lounge jersey
> - bib #1501


I'll look for the guy who passed out?


----------



## Marcus75

*Yeah Right!*



JSR said:


> Roadfix has it about right. There's nothing particularly difficult about Solvang once you have your head around the 100-mile thing. There is a little climb at about mile 80 that will test you, and there is one right after the last rest top. That one messes with your head because you get to stand there at the rest stop watching everyone groan up the hill.
> 
> Go for it. It's totally doable.
> 
> JSR


Its no biggy if you done it 100 times like some of you!


----------



## cwg_at_opc

Marcus75 said:


> I'll look for the guy who passed out?


or violently blowing chunks. this should be _interesting_ to say the least.


----------



## lesper4

if this ride can have wet weather form time to time isnt there another ride up there that is better?


----------



## den bakker

lesper4 said:


> if this ride can have wet weather form time to time isnt there another ride up there that is better?


sounds like one should only ride in the Atacama desert.


----------



## JSR

lesper4 said:


> if this ride can have wet weather form time to time isnt there another ride up there that is better?


There are one or two other centuries held in the area. SLOBC runs a couple of well regarded rides a little farther North. The Lighthouse Century and Wildflower. They both sell out quickly, so you have to be johnny on the spot to sign up.

JSR


----------



## mohair_chair

waterobert said:


> I am doing it! At mile 81 look for a dead biker with exploded heart! Bib #2212 LOL


My first time was actually my second century. I was really hurting when I got to the Sisquoc stop, which is where Foxen Canyon Road begins. I figured I'd throw in the towel and take SAG back. It was a tough decision, because I'd never done SAG before, and didn't want to admit defeat. They told me it would be two hours before I could catch a ride (which is ridiculous!!!). I thought about it for a few minutes, and figured it was 30 miles to the finish, and I could probably do 15 mph an hour, and that was two hours, so what the hell? (Little did I know that the hardest riding was still to come!). It hurt, and I had to stop a few times along the way, but I finished that damned ride. A friend told me I looked gray when I crossed the line, but I finished. I learned a lot from that experience, and the last two times I did Solvang, I did it in just over 5 hours.


----------



## Retro Grouch

*Shameless Plug for Another Century*



JSR said:


> There are one or two other centuries held in the area. SLOBC runs a couple of well regarded rides a little farther North. The Lighthouse Century and Wildflower. They both sell out quickly, so you have to be johnny on the spot to sign up.
> 
> JSR


I did this ride last year:

http://www.tailwindsofsantamariabc.org/windmill.htm

Unlike the Sovang Century, the Windmill is 10 bucks cheaper and they include a t-shirt and Santa Maria BBQ in the entry fee.

Can't say enough good things about the way the support staff took such good care of the participants. You won't leave the event hungry


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army

Anyone want a partner for the Solvang Century? I live in OC and I'm up to 65 miles as my long Sunday ride, which includes a ride through Santiago Canyon. This Sunday I am either going to add an O'Neill Park loop before entering Santiago Canyon, or, after finishing Santiago Canyon, head down Laguna Canyon Road to PCH, and over Newport Coast back to Santa Ana, hopefully adds up to about 72-75 miles.

I am not at all fast on these rides, as my main goal is to develop the endurance (and some hill work) necessary to complete the Solvang Century. It just seems that having a training partner will help share the load (making the ride easier) and make the time go by faster. I know there are a bunch of clubs in the area, but their rides are not as long right now as the kind I need to do in order to get ready for Solvang.


----------



## waterobert

I am not at your endurance level yet. My longest ride was 52 miles on a flat roads. Now I ride more hills and I am down to 40-45 miles. Maybe closer to Solvang I will be able to keep up with you LOL


----------



## lesper4

Uncle I hear you, I am doing 75 a week now with quite a bit of hills but no one near me is even close to that distance or climbing except for a coworker but he is too far away. Doing training solo.


----------



## waterobert

Last Sunday I rode on El toro/ Santiago Canyon road. I drove pass the hill between Live Oak and Willians canyon.Can you tell me how close that hill resemble the one on the 80th mile of Solvang?


----------



## Lighthouse Cycles

The real problem with the Solvang Century is that there are too many riders. You spend the whole ride making sure somebody doesn't knock you down. Consider the San Luis Obispo clubs Wildflower Century a few weeks later so the weather is better or their Lighthouse century which has 2 routes one of which is dead flat.
Tim


----------



## troutmd

Lighthouse Cycles said:


> The real problem with the Solvang Century is that there are too many riders. You spend the whole ride making sure somebody doesn't knock you down. Consider the San Luis Obispo clubs Wildflower Century a few weeks later so the weather is better or their Lighthouse century which has 2 routes one of which is dead flat.
> Tim


2010 Wildflower Century is sold out.


----------



## thedago

Retro Grouch said:


> I did this ride last year:
> 
> http://www.tailwindsofsantamariabc.org/windmill.htm


any info on what the route looks like for this one- Solvang is not in the cards this year but hoping to get in a few others.


----------



## lesper4

^where are you lcoated, how far do you want to travel?


----------



## wyosam

for those of you concerned about Solvang- dont worry . There is zero chance you'll be the least prepared person there, because that would be me. Last time I rode a road bike outdoors? End of September (in fairness, that was an unsupported century pulling bob trailer @ ~25 pounds). Number of trainer hours at this point? About 4. Intentions of riding my new bike outside before the century? Nah, why not shake it out on a century. So bike wise, this will be pretty much off the couch. Hoping lots of telemark and skate skiing will carry me through, but I do expect to be in the hurt locker early on.


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army

Anybody want to ride the Solvang Century with me? This is my first 100-mile ride in over 22 years and my sole goal is to finish it. I'm not very fast (average about 13.5 mph), but have done several long rides (longest was 77 miles with 3,200 ft of climbing), so I have a pretty good base.

It would be good to have some company during the ride.


----------



## waterobert

This will be my first century ever. My primary goal is to finish it and secondary is to finish it in about seven hour. My longest ride was 60 miles with climbing followed by 20 miles of flats two hours later. My average speed was 14.3 mph. Uncle Jam's Army, my bib# is 2212 and I will be riding Cannondale synapse 5.


----------



## Hollywood

waterobert said:


> This will be my first century ever. My primary goal is to finish it and secondary is to finish it in about seven hour. My longest ride was 60 miles with climbing followed by 20 miles of flats two hours later. My average speed was 14.3 mph. Uncle Jam's Army, my bib# is 2212 and I will be riding Cannondale synapse 5.


go for it! You'll be fine. 

I'll try and keep an eye out for ya, I'll be on a celeste Bianchi with music playing :thumbsup:


----------



## gtran1502

Not my first century but will be my first on a tandem. If my stoker isn't up for it, we'll probably opt for the 50. See you guys there.

GT


----------



## Mayor Beanz

Marcus75 said:


> One thing about Palm Spring is that it gets hot in the afternoon and that saps your energy.



Yeah, I was lucky to finish that one! I won't even attempt Solvang!


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army

waterrobert, my bib # is 2507 and I'll be riding a Cannondale Team Six-13, and the color is a "nude" brushed aluminum rear triangle, and a "nude" carbon main triangle. It would be a pleasure to ride with you.

Robert


----------



## cwg_at_opc

i found a place in buellton for friday nite. i'll see y'all there in the morning.
i will try to rock the Lounge jersey depending on how cold it is(maybe on
the outside?)


----------



## Hollywood

cwg_at_opc said:


> i found a place in buellton for friday nite. i'll see y'all there in the morning.
> i will try to rock the Lounge jersey depending on how cold it is(maybe on
> the outside?)


cool. Maybe see you at the Expo Fri night?

I will probably wear Lounge kit (RBR) as well.

temps should be low 60s but cold in the am. Might do thin arm warmers that roll up easy.


----------



## cwg_at_opc

depending on how late i get up there from work/traffic/etc. will determine
if i have enough time to drop in at the expo. _theoretically_ there should
be time.

temps overall should be good for the ride, and definitely chilly/cold in the AM.
i have a thermal jersey, and arm and leg warmers ready. i am not afraid of
stopping to take off layers if necessary. what i really need is a larger backpack
than the hydration pack i'm currently using; it's just a bit too small for all the
crap i intend to carry(food, flat kit, room for clothes, etc.)


----------



## Hollywood

cwg_at_opc said:


> what i really need is a larger backpack
> than the hydration pack i'm currently using; it's just a bit too small for all the
> crap i intend to carry(food, flat kit, room for clothes, etc.)


good lord. Un-weight man!

I'm bringing 2 water bottles and some powdered nutrition in baggies to refill at the rest stops.

Carrying a backpack for 100 miles is a lot of wear on the bod.


----------



## cwg_at_opc

Hollywood said:


> good lord. Un-weight man!
> 
> I'm bringing 2 water bottles and some powdered nutrition in baggies to refill at the rest stops.
> 
> Carrying a backpack for 100 miles is a lot of wear on the bod.



yeah, yeah, i know, it's a _security blanket_ type thing for me, i need to carry
glasses(in case i blow my contacts), car keys, an @sstonage of gels, electrolyte packets,
protein bars, my wallet, iphone. i guess i could simplify, but where's the fun in that? ;-)


----------



## waterobert

How often are rest stops? It is going to be cold so I am bringing one big water bottle hoping that I can refill it every 10 miles. I could bring my camelback but that would be extra weight.


----------



## Hollywood

*Rest Stop info*

per the organizers:

1st - Mile 23.5
2nd - Mile 43
3rd - Mile 56
4th - Mile 69.8
5th - ?*

so worst case, you're riding ~30 miles on whats in your tank.

Available:
All SAG stops will have fresh bananas, oranges, cantaloupe, pineapple, trail mix, salted peanuts, raisins, bagels, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, freshly baked oatmeal and chocolate chip cookies from the Solvang Bakery, Fig Newtons, Bottled Water and SPIZ energy drink. Additional food items may be added as available.


*their email to me listed both #4 and #5 as the same distance. I'll update it when I hear back.


----------



## Hollywood

cwg_at_opc said:


> an @sstonage of gels, electrolyte packets,
> protein bars


thats why you paid for a _supported_ ride. Unless you're continuing on to Arizona, then nevermind


----------



## waterobert

Thanks, camelbak stays home LOL


----------



## Marcus75

*Care to join me*

Bid #4161. I'll be the Asian Super Poser on a Black Look 585! 

Feel free to tag along...Warning I have no need for Speed

Marcus


----------



## waterobert

Marcus and Robert (Uncle Jam's Army) what time are you going to enter the ride? I am probably going to start closer to 8 am. I have 2.5 hour drive and don't want to wake up to early.


----------



## Hollywood

*forecast*

I'm watching the forecast like a hawk. It went from sunny to "chance of morning showers". Ungood.


----------



## Marcus75

*Same day?*

Wow, that's going to be tough with the long drive and even a longer bike ride? I'm probably going to start before 7am because I'm staying in Lompac (couple of towns over) Friday.

Marcus


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army

Hey Robert,

I'm going to be starting as soon as possible (I'm staying in Lompoc tomorrow night), but don't know what time they will actually let me start; the website says it is a staged start starting at 7 a.m.

Robert


----------



## Marcus75

*What's better than Solvang?*



Hairy Palms said:


> I've done well over a 100 centuries and I can't see rating Solvang so high. I'd say at the most a 5 based primairly on the elevation of the ride. I love this century and it was the first one I ever did with not to much training as I was mostly training for the LA marathon which I did 6 days before this ride. I had some very sore knees but it was worth it as this is a beautiful ride. Start early and keep a slower pace in the beginning. Try to work with some pace lines and don't be shy about grabbing a wheel to draft off of. Good luck, you'll enjoy it ( as long as the weather isn't that bad).


I have done Cool Breeze, Crusin the Conejo, Palm Springs, Poway and Solvang. Do they have some better century rides outside So. CA?


----------



## Hollywood

*caffeine*

Bulldog Cafe opens at 6am. Just sayin'


----------



## il sogno

I hear it's a crowded century.


----------



## Hollywood

il sogno said:


> I hear it's a crowded century.


thats why I'm bringing my fart machine. Crowd dispersement.


----------



## rocco

Hollywood said:


> per the organizers:
> 
> 1st - Mile 23.5
> 2nd - Mile 43
> 3rd - Mile 56
> 4th - Mile 69.8
> 5th - ?*
> 
> so worst case, you're riding ~30 miles on whats in your tank.
> 
> Available:
> All SAG stops will have fresh bananas, oranges, cantaloupe, pineapple, trail mix, salted peanuts, raisins, bagels, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, freshly baked oatmeal and chocolate chip cookies from the Solvang Bakery, Fig Newtons, Bottled Water and SPIZ energy drink. Additional food items may be added as available.
> 
> 
> *their email to me listed both #4 and #5 as the same distance. I'll update it when I hear back.



Hell... You barely need one water bottle plus a spare with air for that!


----------



## waterobert

I will try to get there around 6:30 am. There should be no traffic that early in the morning. I will be wearing black and red. See you Saturday!


----------



## Hollywood

waterobert said:


> I will be wearing black and red.


needle in a haystack!  

y'all say Hi to anyone in a Lounge jersey. We're (mostly) good people.


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army

i'll be there at about 6:30 am, too, and I'll probably be the only one rocking a John Deere jersey.


----------



## CafeRacer

That wind sucked donkey balls.


----------



## cwg_at_opc

yeah, that was really, really hard and painful. the cold wind just sucked the life out of my legs and it took a really long time to recover from the first 30-35 miles. of course it was a headwind all the way until the route turned around heading south again.

if any of you heard somebody whining the whole way that was me. also if you saw somebody lying down in the sun that was me too. i managed to get a second wind just in time to clean the Wall and the last climb(which i will call the Dream Crusher)

my legs are hurting so much i can't sleep.

so what should have taken about 6-7 hours took nearly 10(7:30 -> 5pm)

edit: elapsed time was 9.5 hours, ride time was 8:18 as recorded by my PT.
my hub decided to not transmit between sag stops 2 & 3, but my HR monitor continued to work.


----------



## Retro Grouch

I agree the wind was really bad until you made the right turn onto Dominion road, then smooth sailing. What helped me was to leap frog between tandems or get behind tall fast guys to help block the wind.

I'm doing a recovery ride to Jalama beach today.


----------



## waterobert

Weather was perfect except for that little breeze. Took me 7 hours 24 minutes of riding ,but it was super hard for me. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger LOL


----------



## Hollywood

Retro Grouch said:


> What helped me was to leap frog between tandems or get behind tall fast guys to help block the wind.


+1

I turned into supervillain "Doctor Wheelsuck" just to make it through the first half of the ride. 

Congrats to everyone who participated and stuck it out.

CWG and me.


----------



## sgt

*Made it*

First century! (I'm on the left in the pic) Total time 7 hrs (ride time 6:10)... yep it was windy! I didn't make my sub six hr goal, but we did the second half faster than the first. Luckily I ride in the Santa Ynez Valley frequently, so the last 35 miles were on familiar roads, and I knew what was coming... tailwind up Foxen Canyon was indeed a blessing. Not sure I'm cut out for organized centuries, tho. I'm happier with my clubmates or solo, and hey, I can ride in the Valley any time I choose! Congrats to all who rode!


----------

